# Woke up to snow......



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't have cable tv anymore, and my little google weather icon said about 2 inches of accumulation overnight. I received the ER call from the school at 5:30 am that school was closed. Couldn't get back to sleep after that, so I came downstairs to see what all the fuss was. WOW. We have missed most of the OMG snows that have hit everyone else, so we finally have a good one.

Naturally, when I put the girls and guys up last night I saw that they were almost out of food. Go figure that I have to go out to the feed store today. Grrrr. When it's bad out I'm one that preaches to stay home unless you have to. Here I am gearing up the 4WDrive sleigh. Fortunately the roads were just major slushy and they were actually a little worse in town. I didn't need the 4WDrive after all.

I didn't feel like going out first thing, so I made a big chicken cake at 6am and they had that for breakfast and then I ventured out. I have been getting 3 to 5 eggs a day from my Americanas so I have quite a few to use up. 

I measured 8 inches on the coop roof. The trees are really filled with heavy snow and it's now falling off in huge plops. My reward for the chicken cake was a huge plop on my head!! Judging by the amount on my sholders and down my back  was about a buckets worth. I did do a little dance and scream at that one!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Even with the snow, here is Bonnie laying her egg on the porch nest!! I caught the egg just seconds after she laid it. Badly focused, but I was trying to get the shot before she jumped off.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

It was gorgeous here "yesterday." In the mid 30's and sunny. Now its back to heavy snow. sigh ... Where are you Spring????


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What an adorable little goofball Roslyn! Special delivery. Gotta love that.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

There is a "Q" forming under the bird feeder. Missy and Willow.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

We had 2" this morning and by noon it was mostly gone.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We got flurries and wind. Roads were slipping though. Chickens are not having a fun time of it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do your chickens like the snow?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine eat the snow off my boots every chance they get. Not crazy about the snow but will come out if I have snacks and its not snowing and blowing hard.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine are funny. The first snow is this huge panic, and no one can get out of the coop. But after a few big snows they start to not care, and as long as it isn't too deep they trudge around in it, make little chicken trails and then hang out under the pine trees.

And they always make it to the front porch, just to poop I think.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine will not come out of their coop today. They do not like the snow! It is still snowing here. I guess we have gotten around 5 inches here but 50 degree temps coming tomorrow so it will melt fast this time. Woo hoo...bring on spring!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine won't come out some mornings. No rhyme or reason to it. They just want to hang out a bit before I make them get out.


----------

